# Covering textured ceiling...(not popcorn)



## luckyrabbit (Jan 4, 2012)

3/8 or 1/2 drywall .. glue with PL3000 and screw down (have fun finding the studs...)
If this the swirl kind of ceiling, how about renting a power sander and sanding out the swirls and skiming the ceiling? I've done that before had to skim the ceiling twice.. 

LR


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

perhaps you can use paint scraper and scrap the whole ceiling. it is a lot of hard messy work. Won't be entirely flat then re-texture with what you like, we usually did a knock down texture.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I use a paint scraper on the old ceiling (joint edge only) when installing a new piece, so the tape joint stays thinner. Why not add 1' rips next to the beam on both sides = 2 sheets of 5/8" or 1/2"? Just skim coat the rest (after taping the rips) with a paint roller/compound followed by a wide blade... plenty of videos on this.

Gary


----------

